# Ys V - Kefin, Lost City of Sand English Translation for SNES Available!!!



## XDel (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks like all of Aeon Genesis' hard work has finally paid off, and the English translation of Ys V is finally complete!!!

http://agtp.romhack.net/project.php?id=ys5

Info from the page:

"Major Release ~ Ys 5, At Long Last Ys V - Kefin, Lost City of Sand
# Posted on November 28th, 2013 12:01 AM by Gideon ZhiI must admit, I am at a loss for words writing this. Ys 5 has been a trial in so many ways and it has been in the works for so long that I don´t feel like I could do it justice in a one- or two-paragraph blurb. As such, I will let the translation speak for itself: it is without issue (that I know of), and includes some fairly substantial under-the-hood modifications to data storage and menu structures. Despite how bumpy the road has been, or perhaps because of it, I am intensely proud of this release. Enjoy!

As a further note, earlier this week XSeed Games released Memories of Celceta for the PS Vita, and their Ys releases on Steam are currently on sale. If you enjoy Ys 5 and haven´t bought any other titles in the series, please give XSeed your business. In celebration I´ve updated the translation of Ys 4 Mask of the Sun, of which Memories of Celceta is a remake. This update brings some of the terminology in line with XSeed´s version and includes various other fixes to the text, including the nasty glitchy too-long strings that erased bits of the frame.

Lastly, I´ve updated TwinBee Rainbow Bell Adventure with a minor fix to the Battle mode screen.

I´m going to attempt to keep up a bi-weekly release schedule for the foreseeable future, but I don´t like to make any hard-and-fast promises for something like this unless I´ve already got something very nearly ready for release. I think I can manage it for at least two more, though!

In any case, Ys 5 is now available. Enjoy!"


----------



## Celice (Dec 7, 2013)

Shared this with my bro when Gideon shared the news over at romhacking dot net  Glad to see another great game get an English translation, finally.


----------

